

Google Docs Liberated - tekunik
http://tekunik.blogspot.com/2009/10/download-all-your-google-docs.html

======
10ren
How do you liberate all your gmail emails?

The only way I've seen is to have a POP/IMAP email account, and sync all the
messages. A quick google search suggests that's still the case ("there's no
easy way to backup a gmail account").

 _EDIT_ : yep <http://www.dataliberation.org/google/gmail>

------
EvilTrout
As a long time Google Docs user, this is great news.

We have learned time and time again that you shouldn't trust your data to one
service, so easy exporting of your documents is a great feature, and should be
done on a regular basis!

~~~
netsp
I didn't know it was possible to be a long time Google Docs user.

~~~
EvilTrout
Well, we've been using it for over 3 years. I guess that's a long time in
Internet years :)

------
netsp
I wish Google would just hurry up and buy or copy dropbox.

I don't want to make online backups of my offline data, offline backups of my
online data & all that mess. I just want my docs in my dropbox folder, edited
with Google docs, Zoho, Word, OO or a hammer n chisel and still available to
any of the others when I'm done. No uploading/downloading a mess of files and
recording them on tape. If I want another backup, I just want to plug in Time
Machine. That's how I do backups. Other people like to do them differently
(why? Time Machine works great), they should be able to do their thing.

I don't want to upload/download files via the browser. I don't want files
called G.Docs-old-new-good-partial.zip sitting around everywhere. I don't want
to think about my files. I especially don't want to think about my files if
some of them or on my machine, some of them or on Google, some of them some
startup's servers. That last one is a real problem because I need to read
Techrunch to hear about them going under in advance and transfer all the files
to whatever new startup they're covering.

The cloud isn't replacing the desktop today. No one uses only Google docs or
stores documents only in the cloud. People do both. They might always do both.
I want a bridge.

------
MikeCapone
That's good. I like how they give you many format choices too.

~~~
tekunik
Yes.You can even use batch-export with batch upload to do a batch-PDF
conversion ,absolutely Free of Cost!!!Upload files from your disk to a new
folder and then batch-export them as PDF.

------
tvon
I've only used spreadsheets and text documents there, both of which I never
had any problem downloading.

Is the export ability new for some formats or just the ability to export them
all at once?

~~~
tekunik
You can do a select All and then Export them all at once.

------
wglb
Will microsoft follow suit?

